# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Ερώτηση

## Κωστας

Ξέρει κανείς από τι προέρχεται η θολή όραση;;

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

απο αγχος ισως?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο τη φραση ειμουν νιος και μεγαλωσα προερχεται

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ο αδελφός μου που είναι διαβητικός καμιά φορά έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα όταν δεν προσέχει και του ανέβει το σάκχαρο. Μετά φεύγει η θολούρα όμως.

----------

